# SEPARATING YARD ON ACREAGE WITH LANDSCAPING



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2021)

I am a beginner with landscaping. We have 5 acres that up til now has not been watered and dries and dies through summer. I am adding sprinkler zones (in blue) along the roadway and around the house. We also have a fountain, huge fenced garden, chicken area and a pool behind the house to work around.

I am looking at ideas or links, etc to way of framing off/dividing/ separating the main area next to the house where the watered lawn and the unwatered grass come together (in the picture it is the are on the bottom where the 2 sprinkle zones come together. I have googled and searched but the proper wording and terms leaves me without good results.

I have attached an older google satellite pic to show roughly the area I am talking about on the bottom of the photo. I have added some tree rings, etc already. Any links, suggestions or replies are welcome.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2021)

Here is a couple more pictures to show the approximate area I am wanting to separate from the driveway side from the field/chicken coop side.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Take a look at @Pete1313 journal and you can see a few pics of the trees + dirt he uses to separate his yard from his neighbors. you could easily do something similar.

https://i.postimg.cc/4d1MQTwF/20210509-195617.jpg

The left side of that picture shows a larger area quite well.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2021)

I will definitely look at his journal. That is similar to what I am looking for, perhaps with more area landscaped to separate because the non irrigated will be fried in summer and I want to avoid the obvious transition between the two. Great suggestion.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That left side has some separation, but the other side has even more separation with the trees/mulched area on the trampoline/swing set/sand box area. That area is not irrigated as well. You can see it in these pics.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I would start by putting a line of trees between the fence and the road, personally.  All the same type. You like grass, so pick something like an eastern redbud or crape myrtle, not something dense.

Chicken Coop could be behind a line of shrubs.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks. Originally we had trees all over the property. Some of the low spots are where trees fell or we had to cut them due to rot from being in our heavy clay soil. The only trees I have found that do well are the pines like in our wooded back acre. Definitely going to look more in to ones that would do well, I don't know if I would like a wall of hedges like Arborvitae though personally because we have decent road appeal and that would seemingly block much of it.

I definitely want to refence and screen out the coop more.

Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Arbs will screen the coop. Use green giants because deer don't like them.

Goldenrain tree does well in Eugene and looks gorgeous for along the road. This isn't about screening off the property but framing it.


----------

